# price per season or per event



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am trying to attract a few more clients to pay for the year up front, I would like to get about 50% of our clients to pay for the year in advance. How do you guys get people to do this?
My thought is that I will send out letters and include the price per event and price for the season but discount it, just not sure how much...
I know in my area of MN we have 15 snow events of 2" or more per season on average but also need to go out a few more times for drifting, so probably 20 events total on average... help me out, how would you guys attract more to the seasonal price?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Only way is offer them what they will think is a bargain. Tell them you expect to plow 20 times @ "x" per push, but for an up front seasonal, you will knock it down to "x" times 17. And make sure they know that you plow until the season ends.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1821799 said:


> Only way is offer them what they will think is a bargain. Tell them you expect to plow 20 times @ "x" per push, but for an up front seasonal, you will knock it down to "x" times 17. And make sure they know that you plow until the season ends.


I don't give them an option,seasonal price.

If you think you will plow 20 times you tell them it's an avg of 25 plows,then discount 5 plows.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

grandview;1821814 said:


> I don't give them an option,seasonal price.
> 
> If you think you will plow 20 times you tell them it's an avg of 25 plows,then discount 5 plows.


I wish that would work here, I think I am going am going to give them some sort of a deal


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Erik1981;1821829 said:


> I wish that would work here, I think I am going am going to give them some sort of a deal


It works every where, I think you're just hesitate because you are trying to grow your business.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If you invoiced the current clients with dates and such, then you can not fib to them.
But the new clients, sure, seasonal only and fib a bit.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

So last night I went to estimate a new lawn for year round service (spring & fall cleanups, weekly mowing, and snow removal) I tried only offering the season price for plowing with no other options and I think they are going to go for it. Thanks for the advice, it gave me the balls to give it a try.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Erik1981;1821952 said:


> So last night I went to estimate a new lawn for year round service (spring & fall cleanups, weekly mowing, and snow removal) I tried only offering the season price for plowing with no other options and I think they are going to go for it. Thanks for the advice, it gave me the balls to give it a try.


Good to hear! :salute: payup


----------

